

How should I explain dynamic programming to a 4-year-old? - BrewerOnRails
https://www.quora.com/How-should-I-explain-dynamic-programming-to-a-4-year-old

======
anigbrowl
Find two different ways of explaining it to a 2 year old and then use both.

